# Employer Registration Number?



## ButtermilkJa

I'm just filling out the 'Busines Registers Inquiry 2008' and it's asking for my Employer Registration Number. Is this something I would automatically have or is it only assigned when you register your first employee?

At the moment I am a proprietory director and there are no other employees.


----------



## Graham_07

ButtermilkJa said:


> I'm just filling out the 'Busines Registers Inquiry 2008' and it's asking for my Employer Registration Number. Is this something I would automatically have or is it only assigned when you register your first employee?
> 
> At the moment I am a proprietory director and there are no other employees.


 
I would consider it to be the company's employer reg'd number ( which usually is also the same as the VAT and CT number )


----------



## ButtermilkJa

Thanks Graham, I thought it might have been, but the form states 'if applicable' beside the question so I thought it might be different? I can't find any reference to an Employer Registration Number in any of my correspondance from Revenue.


----------



## Graham_07

ButtermilkJa said:


> Thanks Graham, I thought it might have been, but the form states 'if applicable' beside the question so I thought it might be different? I can't find any reference to an Employer Registration Number in any of my correspondance from Revenue.


 
DO you not have a Tax Deduction Card as an employee of the company ? If so , the ER reg'd No. is shown there.


----------



## ButtermilkJa

No. Well, I don't think so anyway? I got my accountant to set-up the company for me and since then I have just been paying myself a salary and paying the PAYE/PRSI due to Revenue through ROS myself.


----------



## ubiquitous

If your company is paying PAYE/PRSI via ROS, then the registration number used for this purpose is the employer registration number.


----------



## Graham_07

If you are on salary and are paying PAYE/PRSI then ther must be an instruction for you - a Certificate of tax credits and standard rate cut-off point. This may be a slip or a white card printed on both sides. ( perhaps check with your accountant on this )

If you are using ROS then the Registration number which comes up on ROS for you to file the PAYE/PRSI is the number we are talking about. The Employer Reg'd No.


----------



## ButtermilkJa

Thanks guys. I'm going to use that number so.


----------

